# Random playing pictures!!!



## bloodraven (Jan 27, 2008)

Inside their cage, still getting used to the new cage...got some great pics!!!










Zombee!!!!









He looks like an attack rat









Halp me daddy!!!!









Rat balls!!!









Chasing









Suebee's time (before it gets stashed.... :roll: )


















And half a yogie each!


















And finally....nap time


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Haha, cute boys! I liked the zombie pic.


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

They are so adorable.^_^


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

What cuties!!!!


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

AAAWwwwwwww....so cute and fuzzy and adorable!!!!! I love how unique your cage is.


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

Gobble gobble! They are so cute!


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Haha, too cute. I love these, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rattie (Apr 24, 2008)

How cute your cage is great!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rattie (Apr 24, 2008)

How cute your cage is great!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

